# Rendering problem/Reaper?



## ThrustTony (Dec 13, 2011)

I've recorded a track and mixed it to a point where everything sounds right but when I render it to a wav file and play it in windows media player it sounds like dog poo!

It sounds fine in Reaper but when rendered the bass is too loud and the guitars sound really thin and full of middle!

Any ideas of what this could be?

Any help would be great

Cheers


----------



## Larcher (Dec 13, 2011)

it's probably the EQ in your windows media player (if there is one?) I had this happen to me once but with winamp, and I just reset the eq and everything sounded fine

edit: upload it to soundcloud and listen to it there, see if it's better or worse, it'll help you isolate the problem


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 13, 2011)

Larcher said:


> it's probably the EQ in your windows media player (if there is one?) I had this happen to me once but with winamp, and I just reset the eq and everything sounded fine
> 
> edit: upload it to soundcloud and listen to it there, see if it's better or worse, it'll help you isolate the problem


 
Thanks for the reply!

I tried it in sound cloud but it still sounds the same.

The bass is still too loud and the guitars are not as heavy as they were when I had it in Reaper

Here's the link to it in Soundcloud 

http://soundcloud.com/thrusttony/
new-track-latest-4-1


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have any plugs on your master bus?


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 13, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Do you have any plugs on your master bus?


 The only plugin I have on the Master channel is an eq


----------



## Winspear (Dec 13, 2011)

A bit of crossthreading, will copy this here and reply;



ThrustTony said:


> I've played around with rendering loads of times but I'm still getting the same problem!
> 
> Whats strange is when I render the track and listen to it as a wav file it sounds like poo but also when I go back to Reaper it then sounds poo in there as well.
> 
> ...



That's really strange. So as soon as you export from Reaper, the project itself sounds different? How do you get it back to how it was? Restarting Reaper? 
Can you screenshot your exporting process?


----------



## the unbearable (Dec 14, 2011)

make sure you are rendering in the same sample rate as you're recording. the compression algorithm in reaper can't convert between 44.1 and 48 worth a fuck... screwed me many times....


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 14, 2011)

unbrblncvncfbng said:


> make sure you are rendering in the same sample rate as you're recording. the compression algorithm in reaper can't convert between 44.1 and 48 worth a fuck... screwed me many times....


 
I'm rendering it at 44100hz and as 16 bit. Does that sound right?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 14, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> A bit of crossthreading, will copy this here and reply;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have to re start reaper for it to go back to sounding normal.

Do I need to render each track before rendering the whole thing?

I'll try and get a screen shot. not sure how to do that but I will give it a go lol


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 14, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> A bit of crossthreading, will copy this here and reply;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I found a screen shot which is really simular to mine


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm. So this happens if you render to WAV - have you tried rendering to other formats? Does it do the same thing to mp3s?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 14, 2011)

unbrblncvncfbng said:


> make sure you are rendering in the same sample rate as you're recording. the compression algorithm in reaper can't convert between 44.1 and 48 worth a fuck... screwed me many times....





ThrustTony said:


> I'm rendering it at 44100hz and as 16 bit. Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks for the reply



44.1, 16bit is CD quality so yes you're doing it right. Sounds like the guy above knows this deal from experience though. It's usual to run projects at 48000 24 bit and change it on export - is this what you're running your projects at? It's the right thing to do but sounds from that quote that Reaper can't handle it. If your projects are 48000, try export at 48000 and see what happens. You'll need to use external software to make it 44100.


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 14, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> 44.1, 16bit is CD quality so yes you're doing it right. Sounds like the guy above knows this deal from experience though. It's usual to run projects at 48000 24 bit and change it on export - is this what you're running your projects at? It's the right thing to do but sounds from that quote that Reaper can't handle it. If your projects are 48000, try export at 48000 and see what happens. You'll need to use external software to make it 44100.


 
In my project setting it says my sample rate is 44100.

It says project sample rate with a tick box next to it un ticked and 44100 

Would it be anything to do with compressors being taken off the guitar when I render?

It sounds like it looses all filters

I cant find what bit rate I'm recording at


----------



## Winspear (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm absolutely clueless then. Bit rate should be in the same settings area or on your Focusrite settings. It shouldn't be that though...

I don't think it's what you are describing. Sounds like something is fucked as the project changes sound after you bounce it, until you close Reaper. I recommend sending a message to Reaper support or taking it to their forums if they have one  Quite sure there is nothing wrong on your behalf.

EDIT: Just make sure your Render Master Mix box is checked. However, still certain it's a bug as the project changes like I said above


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 14, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'm absolutely clueless then. Bit rate should be in the same settings area or on your Focusrite settings. It shouldn't be that though...
> 
> I don't think it's what you are describing. Sounds like something is fucked as the project changes sound after you bounce it, until you close Reaper. I recommend sending a message to Reaper support or taking it to their forums if they have one  Quite sure there is nothing wrong on your behalf.
> 
> EDIT: Just make sure your Render Master Mix box is checked. However, still certain it's a bug as the project changes like I said above


 

Ok thanks bud

I need to update Reaper so might do that but have been a little worried about updating and loosing my test track I have tracked

Also I have updated it about 5 times recently as they have brought out up dates! lol


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 14, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'm absolutely clueless then. Bit rate should be in the same settings area or on your Focusrite settings. It shouldn't be that though...
> 
> I don't think it's what you are describing. Sounds like something is fucked as the project changes sound after you bounce it, until you close Reaper. I recommend sending a message to Reaper support or taking it to their forums if they have one  Quite sure there is nothing wrong on your behalf.
> 
> EDIT: Just make sure your Render Master Mix box is checked. However, still certain it's a bug as the project changes like I said above


 What should Ihave the re sample rate set at or does that not make any difference to a straight render?


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 15, 2011)

I've just Re installed Reaper so now I'm running the brand new version alyhouth my last version was pretty damn new.

I'm still having the same problem

I'm trying to Render it to mp3 to test it but I have to put a file in with REAPER.exe but can't find REAPER.exe.

If anyone knows where I can locate that, that would help loads.

I have problems with Reaper when I go to it while playing sound on something like youtube. I'm wandering if that has something to do with the problem.

If I'm playing sound from the net and go on to Reaper, baring in mind I play all sound through my audio interface. Reaper comes up saying...

"Unable to set desired sample rate"
"Another program is already playing audio through the hardware, please stop all other audio applications to be able to change sample rate"

When I updated Reaper and went back to Reaper and opened the track, it sounded bad again, like it doesnt like doing anything outside of Reaper.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 15, 2011)

I had the same issue with Youtube you're describing, and it turned out to be a driver issue.


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 16, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I had the same issue with Youtube you're describing, and it turned out to be a driver issue.


 
You were spot on! 

I re installed my Interface and it all works fine now!

Thanks mate that was a great help!


----------

